# New scared Kitten



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Got a new kitten today. I wanted an indoor cat. She was use to being outside and isn't real friendly.

She cries almost non stop.

Question: would you give her time alone or would you force some kind of contact? Right noI she is in my bathroom. She has eaten and used the litter box. It's only been 12 hours that I've had her and that was over night.

She seems calmer when I'm in the room

I put a stuffed kitten in the room but I'm not sure exactly where she hides out most of the time.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I wouldn't force contact, I would sit down on the floor of the bathroom with a book and spend as much time as you can spare reading in there so she can get used to your movements etc. Talk quietly occasionally but don't look at her or force eye contact. I would bring good canned food in with you at these times so she can make that good association. 

A warmed rice bag or heating pad may be soothing to her when she is alone, they also make ones that have little battery operated "heart beats" to soothe them! haha Actually if you have an old ticking clock and cover it with a warm pad that works well too.

Good luck with your pretty little addition! She doesn't look overly terrified in the photo so I bet she comes around nicely.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When I have caught a wild cat, I just sit in the bathroom and read or something. Spend time without touching. Then they get curious. Next thing they love attention. It has never taken more than a couple days if you do that.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

When we caught Pollyanna , she was terrified. She was used to us feeding her for a couple of weeks , but after we unsuccessfully tried to catch her , we ended up setting up a have a heart trap and got her.
I had her for two days in a spare bedroom and a crate. I wanted to move slow with her , but my husband couldnt resist and picked her up and held her close. He waiting too long to be able to do that i guess 
Well, right after that she became friendly and trusting real fast.
I think it depends on the age and the moment. We both never thought this kitten would be trusting , friendly pet. I was under the impression we would be just putting food down for a phantom cat. But , surprisingly enough , now she is a velcro cat , funny as heck and a real sweetheart. I do think she was craving the contact and warmth at that time , thats why it went so well. She was very young when we first saw her and really didn't think she would survive without a mother. She is a survivor for sure. My other cat i found as a tiny kitten , he was scared but not unreachable. Didn't have enough time to build up the fear i guess. My husband figured we would have him tamed in a couple of weeks. Little did Bob know that very night i caught this kitten , he would be chasing a string and letting me hold and cuddle him , lol..

I think that if you have a opportunity to hold her , take it. 
Hold her close , soothing talk , then put her down near her food.
I allowed Pollyanna hiding places , so she could rest. But when i could i would hold her for a bit , then put her down and leave her alone.
It worked for her and it worked for my buddy boy Poncho 

Good luck , she is a cutie


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I also feel from what you described , she is craving the warmth and safety , so holding her might be just what she needs right now.
Make sure after your cuddle times , you put her near food , this way she associates it with more good things. Open the kitty cans in the room , let her hear the noise and associate it with you. 
I also would treat with left over chicken pieces , worked wonders 

I do feel that if kittens go too long without interaction with us , they sometimes stay aloof and just out of reach all the time.
If you want a cuddly kitty , start working with her asap.
Just my two cents from experience with my own.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Trickyroo, I would hold, pet, speak softly and love on her. They seem to adjust quickly that way in my experience. Lots of time, love and eventuality play time teaching. When the kitten begins to play, you know things are good.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys. She's doing better. I moved her to the basement pantry because she was trying to get scape the bathroom. Too many doors in the upstairs for me to trust her yet if she were to get out. I want her to fully trust me and then if she gets out I can catch he and bring her back in. 

Hopefully it will be soon. She's attempting to even come to me for attention. She still acts scared when my hand reaches toward her. But she rubs into it and seems to really enjoy being petted now.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Do you have a place for her to hide under ? IMO she would relax a bit more if she can get to a place she doesn't feel threatened. I kinda feel thats why she wanted out of the first place you had her , maybe I'm wrong. I think you have a window of opportunity to hold her , i would take it if i were you . If she's rubbing her head on your hand , she's asking for it  Just go slow when you pick her up , little animals hate to be scooped up fast , imagine the head rush they get 
Sounds like she's coming around for you , id pick her up and cuddle her , i think she's going to be fine with it 

Good luck with her , she's one lucky kitty , what's her name BTW ?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh she can hid lots of places. 

Yup today we cuddled while watching TV. She's getting better. Still timid with the initial pick up and handling. But she's starting to come around. Still a ways to go yet. No more hissing and less crying. 

Feel bad she will be all alone tomorrow but I will make up for it later. 

No name yet. Want to see her personality and see what fits her


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Love her coloring!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How's kitty doing ? Any thoughts on names yet ?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

No names. She was doing really well yesterday but relapsed some today. Will keep trying. She's just so timid 

We do love having her around


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , she's really a pretty little thing 
Try tossing treats her way when your sitting with her , might entice her to chase them or at least eat them , lol..Its a start to help her feel more comfortable in her new surroundings. Or you could even put her can food on your fingers and let her sit and lick them. Keep movement to a minimum on your part. Her eyes look much more relaxed then the earlier pictures , so you are definitely making progress 
Bet Liam loves her too


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

She follows me or finds me but won't let me near her. So I usually have to catch her and hold her tight then slowly let her go as she stops fighting. Then all she wants is to play and be petted. Even begs. It's progress and she has in the past jumped up on the couch near us and then layer down next to me. But I thought it would make her more ok with me coming toward her but it hasn't. Oh well. It's not even been a week and she's doing exceptionally well compared to last Thursday


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She will eventually be OK, it takes time, but it sounds like she is doing well.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

My friend came over and she walked right up to her and pet her! Crazy.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I had a very timid cat, and the best thing was letting it be on her terms. I would sit and chat with her. I'd go up and if she wanted pet great, if not, that was fine. She became comfortable and very sweet.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I think it all depends on the kitty  
What speaks volumes is that Stacey mentioned that she comes up for pets and asks for attention on her own. That is a huge step for kitty !
On the other side of the coin , if you let a kitty decide when they want pets and not approach them and pick them up (gently) that they may decide they like to be fed and just looked at , lol. It has happened. So thats why i mentioned picking up , talking softly and loving on her , then putting her down in front of food or whatever.
She will link it all together. Most cats if left on their own , would rather have you wait on them and thats about it , lol.. Not so for some , but most 
My cats on the other hand , you can't get them off of your lap with a crow bar, lol…

I really think your kitty has figured it all out Stacey , she's well on her way to being a social butterfly


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree Laura. I do try and do things on her terms to an extent. But I also catch her at least once a day and she just loves the attention. So it seems to really be helping her get use to us and realize that we have awesome scratches to give. 

Today she was begging for scratches from my husband Julio. 

She plays a lot at night and she loves to watch us and be in the room with us. 

Im really happy with her progress. 

She is way different then my other two females in the barn. They are just cuddle bugs. You can do just about anything with them they really don't care. But I haven't been able to get rid of the fleas on them! I've tried two different things and I just don't have any more money . They are much better and not as infested but I don't want them to get worse so I will have to try the bath again.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I think all your timing was spot on with her , thats why its all working so well 
Try Neem oil on the barn kitties , i know it does work on fleas or you could try bathing with a lemon dish detergent , diluted of course . 
Im not sure the method with the Neem oil , let me do some looking on that , i don't remember offhand but i know that some people have used it with success.
Thing is , if you have other animals around ouside that can carry fleas , and you get rid of the ones on your kitties , they will pick them right back up eventually. 
The younger the kitty , the more dangerous they can be. I know the horse fly spray Equisect is safe on cats and dogs and does kill fleas….


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey Stacey , hows the kitty doing ?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

She's doing really great. Fits in perfectly. She's a doll


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

She's loves us.

Not sure if I told you her name. It's Zera


----------



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

Aww, what a sweet girl. We sometimes rescue feral kittens if mama is nowhere to be found. We have two--one velcro kitty and one mouser. They are both great, and it's been so rewarding to be able to establish a relationship with them. Looks like you are reaping some great rewards as well.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

YAY ! Aww she's adorable  Looks like she's come around , in a big way ! 
You two look very pleased with one another


----------



## Encgoatlady (Mar 20, 2015)

You are doing a great job. I have worked with a number of feral cats and some tame up and some just don't. Loving a cat means accepting their independence - they're not dogs, after all.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

So what's her name ?


----------

